# does this look right?



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

the new leaves on my crypt wendtii are looking too light in color and almost transparent. they have been in the tank for 5 months now so its not b/c they are getting acclimated. any ideas?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jjlin78,

Crypts are heavy feeders and appreciate root feeding especially. How are you feeding and how much are you feeding them?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like low nitrates.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi jjlin78,
> 
> Crypts are heavy feeders and appreciate root feeding especially. How are you feeding and how much are you feeding them?


i broke up a seachem root tab to put them near all root feeders. i probably did this around 3 months ago.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

rs79 said:


> Looks like low nitrates.


the tank is a guppy grow out tank and i have 15 med. guppies and 10-15 fry as well as 1 otto and 1 sae and some snails. i dose a dash (i can't remember what that is in tsp) of kno3 weekly and use excel, no co2 in a low light tank.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Leaf shape is more important than color. If they're growing well you don't really care what color they are - they're so variable, anything between purple, brown and green is normal. Stunted leaves or not putting out new leaves is bad. 

They do tend more towards brown under pinky/purply lights fwiw.


----------

